# Whirlpool 29" Dryer has no power



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

check the breaker. I will be a 30 amp for an electric dryer. If it is an older home, check the fus panel and make sure there are no blown fuses.


----------



## krb613 (Mar 3, 2010)

I purchased one of those cheap voltage testers and it looks like from what I can tell no power is coming from the 50 amp plug. Circuit breaker is not tripping either. Could it be completely shot? 

PS...My other screen name was disabled.


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

how old is your house? does is have a fuse box?


----------



## krb613 (Mar 3, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> how old is your house? does is have a fuse box?


House is 32 yrs old. It has Square D circuit breakers. They were updated within the last 10 years or so. 


If it were a circuit breaker issue wouldn't the breaker trip? It did not.


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

well is depends. If you have a house with only breakers and no fuse panel, then th breaker should trip. Some houses have fuse panels and breakers. in that case the fuse will blow before the breaker trips.


----------



## krb613 (Mar 3, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> well is depends. If you have a house with only breakers and no fuse panel, then th breaker should trip. Some houses have fuse panels and breakers. in that case the fuse will blow before the breaker trips.


No fuse panel anywhere. I may shut the main off and take the breaker off anyway to inspect. 

The guy at the Hardware store told me the thermal fuse is just for heat and would not affect the overall power of the dryer but the heat only.


----------



## krb613 (Mar 3, 2010)

After witnessing my life flashing before my eyes trying to check the current I found the problem. The problem lies in the door. For some reason the door indicator isn't allowing the dryer to run. It looks like the door is closing all the way but for some reason the door indicator is not letting the dryer run. I have to push the door hard and almost cave it in before it will run. Would you happen to know why it would do this?


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe somone slammed the door and jammed something. might have to do a little jerry rigging. or replace the faulty parts


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nsb31875 said:


> I purchased one of those cheap voltage testers and it looks like from what I can tell no power is coming from the 50 amp plug. Circuit breaker is not tripping either. Could it be completely shot?
> 
> PS...My other screen name was disabled.


nsb318 is still an active account.

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you need a new door switch


----------

